# Powell To Power Presentations



## Colorado Whitewater (Jul 28, 2010)

*Powell To Power Presentations*

Manhattan, Kansas
Overland Park, Kansas
Golden, Colorado

Tom Martin, Canyon historian and guide book author, will present a 50 minute behind-the-scenes look at Otis “Dock” Marston’s book _From Powell to Power: A Recounting of the First One Hundred River Runners Through The Grand Canyon_.

This presentation includes historic film footage of Marston and other river runners from the early 1900s through 1960s. Martin will touch on who Dock Marston was, and look at some of the highlights of Marston’s recountings of the First 100. Copies of Marston’s book, along with Tom Martin’s San Juan, Canyonlands, and Grand Canyon RiverMaps, plus Grand Canyon history, hiking and other southwestern history and exploration books, will be available for purchase at these presentations.

*Manhattan, Kansas, Friday, October 27*
6:00 to 8:00 PM at The Pathfinder, 304 Poyntz Ave, Manhattan, Kansas 
Free event. Proceeds from river guide and book sales go to Friends of the KAW.

*Overland Park, Kansas, Saturday November 4*
2:00 to 4:00 PM at the Overland Park REI
6281 W 135 St (Lamar Ave), Overland Park, KS
Free event. Proceeds from river guide and book sales go to Friends of the KAW.

*Golden, Colorado, Tuesday, November 7*
5:30 to 10:00 PM at the American Mountaineering Museum, 710 10th St, Golden, Colorado. 
Not a free event. Proceeds from book sales go to Colorado Whitewater (CW). The 2017 Colorado Whitewater Fall Dinner will include a catered Mexican dinner, beer donated by Good River Beer, and wine donated by Winesellers, Ltd. You will need to purchase a ticket in advance - $25 for CW members, $30 for non-members. Limited seats available! Tickets will not be available at the door.

Click here to purchase your ticket by November 2nd!


----------

